# oil leak 2004 gto ls1



## jjpcervantes (Nov 10, 2013)

My ls1 gto has a leak on the oil pan due to a line rubbing against it. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this problem?


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

jjpcervantes said:


> My ls1 gto has a leak on the oil pan due to a line rubbing against it. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this problem?


What line is that, do you have a further back shot?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't think of any place that little bit of rubbing would cause a leak. Where on the engine was that pic taken?


----------

